# [Colo. Springs] World's Largest Dungeon / True20



## jdrakeh (Nov 12, 2006)

*Play Location:* Colorado Springs, CO

*Game/System:* True20 (World's Largest Dungeon)

*Player or GM?:* I'm the GM in this campaign. 

*Time/Frequency:* Tuesdays, 5:00 PM-ish until 8:00 PM-ish

*Genre:* High Fantasy

*Current Needs:* Looking for 2 gamers to flesh out the existing group. 

*Accept Drop-In Players:* For the time being, yes. 

*Accept Spectators:* Ditto. 

I'm gearing up to run a World's Largest Dungeon campaign using the True20 rules and need two more players to flesh out the existing group of three. 

Check out the *GameWiki* for more details.


----------



## jdrakeh (Nov 20, 2006)

I think we're good for players now. Thanks for your interest!


----------

